# February Photo of the Month 2021



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is 'favorite pictures'.

This month our theme is, as described above, about favorite pictures. So share your favorite horse photo taken by you, of your favorite horse, of you and your horse etc. (but read the rules in the end of this message)!

You will have from February 8 to February 28 for entering your photo.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
******

After February 28, the entry will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting the Photo of January 2021. Once the entry has been closed, it is not possible to enter the competition with your photo anymore.

If you have something to ask, comment, etc., the fastest way to reach my attention is to tag my username @TaMMa89 in a message posted in this thread. I do check this thread during enrollment period, but not daily or every second day. Please read also new rules, that we've set for 2021, below this paragraph!

Please stay tuned since some of the rules may become still more precise or change:

_*Few rules:*_
_Horses: you can participate with a photo of a horse that you own. If you participate with a photo of a horse that isn't yours, you must have the owner's permission to use a photo of their horse. Lesson horses are accepted, but it's polite to inform the stable of usage of the photo. In cases such as historical themes, in which the horse is deceased, the stable has been shut down well in the past and there's no chance to ask permission from the owner (for example because the owner has passed away), a member can use the photo of the horse, but respecting the privacy of the stable, other environment in the photo and people in that place.

People: You must have permission from all people who are identifiable in the photo. Children under 18 years old: HorseForum age limit is 13 years, and Community Members who fit that age criteria can share photos of theirselves. If you share a photo of a person who is under 18 years old and who isn't you or your child, you must have the parent's or guardian's permission to participate. The HorseForum.com Moderating Team reserves right to remove photos of underage people if them risk young members' safety or anonymity.

Editing your entry: unlike on the rest of the forum - you can edit for replacing your photo with another photo within the enrollment period. Once the poll has been set up for voting, you cannot replace your photo anymore. Photos which have been replaced within voting period will be disqualified.

Only one photo per a participant - if a participant adds more than one photo in the competition, the first one will be left for voting and others will be removed when the poll is being set up.

Please follow copyright laws of Canada while participating the competition. Photo proofs aren't allowed.

If a competition in some month has some special rules for the said month, it'll be notified within the intro of the theme._

Have fun!

Ps. Want suggest a theme or few for the competition or have something else to suggest or say? Please check Photo of the Month competitions; feedback, suggestions etc.... thread!


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

I took this picture of the horses at the rescue. Right after I took the picture the one at the far end turned around and walked away so it was perfect timing!
Lucy in the front, Raven in the middle, and I don't know who the last one is!


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

Incredibly hard to choose just one but here is one of my favorites of my up and comer


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

This may be the last filly I'll break. Took this last summer right after Kiowa turned 3.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Packing in supplies to an 18th century winter hunting camp years ago.
This was Cocoa, my BLM mustang.


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

It was so hard to chose my favourite! The farrier turned up 3 1/2 hours late so I though I may as well take some photos of Jake. Jake has never been photogenic so I really love this


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I also have too many favorites to pick just one. Here's one I took of my trainer on my filly at sunset. Kind of a cool shot.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

One of many pictures I really like.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been set up! Please vote! You've 15 days for voting from now.


----------

